# clé USB - capacité de stockage  - problème



## garga (14 Novembre 2007)

S'il vous plaît... J'ai une clé USB DataTraveler / Kingston de 1 GB, mais je ne peux plus rien copier dessus, je reçois toujours un message me disant qu'il n'y a plus assez d'espace. Si je regarde pour lire les informations, ça indique que 953 Mo sont déjà occupés et qu'il n'y a plus rien de disponible, pourtant quand je l'ouvre, elle affiche le vide total..:hein:. Je l'ai mise K.O. , ou bien il y a quelque chose à faire pour récupérer la mémoire de stockage ? 


Merci à l'avance pour toute aide...


----------



## David_b (14 Novembre 2007)

vide la corbeille quand la clé est branchée...


----------



## sc3fab (14 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> vide la corbeille quand la clé est branchée...



je ne sais pas quoi dire, je me sens si seul tout d'un coup, moi je la reformate à chaque fois   

sans commentaire SVP  :mouais:

merci


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2007)

change une fois, pour voir, le format de partition (HFS/FAT...) et eventuellement la table de partition  (pour voir )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> change une fois, pour voir, le format de partition (HFS/FAT...) et eventuellement la table de partition  (pour voir )



C'est quand même plus simple de vider la corbeille


----------

